# Which route would you take Santa Rosa NM to Provo, UT?



## billmoon (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi, I will be taking my 1/2 ton truck with a 26ft travel trailer from Pharr, TX to Seattle, WA in August.  I've managed to plan the entire route - except the middle - so far.  The main purpose is the time we will be spending in Seattle, but I've tried to build some time into the trip to enjoy the journey.  I want to keep trailering time under 6 hours per day, allowing us time to see our surroundings in the mornings and evenings, but still just one night at each stop.  It will be myself, my wife, my two boys (age 9 and 10) and our two miniature schnauzers on the road.  I like the idea of having a swimming area wherever we camp.

We are going to stay at Santa Rosa Lake State Park in New Mexico, then we have two unplanned driving segments and nights, and then we will stay at Utah Lake State Park in Provo.

I've been going over and over maps and park reviews for this section from Santa Rosa NM to Provo, UT, and I just can't come up with a campground or RV park that's not too far out of the way and would work well for us.  (electric and water, swimming pool - lake or river)

There are a few slightly different paths around the four corners and Mesa Verde areas, so I thought I'd try this and what some folks that have been through the area would think.

Thanks in advance so much for your suggestions!


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 16, 2007)

Re: Which route would you take Santa Rosa NM to Provo, UT?

Hey Billmoon, welcome to the forum.  If it were me, I would take US 191 through the Indian Res up to I-70, then pick up US 6  just out of Greenriver , UT.  That will take you over to Spanish Fork, UT (mountains).  The State park is about 10 miles from where you will come out at I-15.  Another scenic way would be to take I-15 to Flagstaff, AZ and head north on US 89 up to Page, AZ and on over to Kanab, UT.  From there take Rte 389/59 over to I-15 just outside St George, UT (do not take rte 9 out of Kanab through the Zion's Nat'l park.  Long low clearance tunnel that requires escort by park rangers for large RV's).  The Rte 359/59 will take you through the Arizona strip and Fundamental LDS Polygamy Towns of Colorado City and Hildale)  Great scenery.  The Provo State park was just Ok about 11 years ago when we stayed there.  It was in a blacktop parking lot by Utah Lake.  It had electricity , but not much more other than low cost camping.  For your info, Utah Lake is where all the sewer plants dump into in the immediate vicinity.  Take bug spray.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 17, 2007)

Re: Which route would you take Santa Rosa NM to Provo, UT?

Hey billmoon, if you decide to go via Mesa Verde Nat'l Park, stay at the Ute Indian Casino just out of Cortez, CO.  They have an indoor pool and is fairly reasonable to camp overnight.  You may get hassled by Indians trying to sell jewelry, but the campground is pretty good for the price.  Mesa Verde is fun to see.  Take your hiking boots because you have to hike down to some of the cliff houses.  Take a side trip over to Durango, CO.  Fun city.


----------



## 45 Eclipse (Jul 18, 2007)

RE: Which route would you take Santa Rosa NM to Provo, UT?

There are so many great places to camp in Utah...... But....Utah Lake isn't one of them!
If you want to stay around Provo I would try to find a camp ground off the road that goes up to Sundance and Heber along the Provo river (can't remember the name). There is a large steel mill on Utah Lake.....it's not real scenic....


----------

